# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Gracias al Trasvase Tajo-Segura se aportan 2.970 millones  al PIB y 80.000 empresas generan 144.000 empleos

## Mariano Soto

Os dejo enlace de la noticia de Cinco Días "80.000 empresas pendientes de una gota de agua" donde se exponen estos datos
http://cincodias.com/cincodias/2015/...63_371591.html

----------


## NoRegistrado

Sabes que esos datos son completamente falsos Mariano. Si eres inteligente sabrás que no son verdad. Es una manipulación por parte del SCRATS y una periodista que se presta al juego lamentablemente.
Aquí ya se ha vistió, que según el INE, en Murcia solo trabajan en el sector agrícola, que incluye lo otro que comenta la "periodista" (aunque no merezca llamarla así) 80.000 personas, y ahí están incluídos los ganaderos y la pesca. En un estudio que hicimos aquí, siendo optimistas, trabajan, teniendo en cuenta que la zona regada por el trasvase es un 40% del total de la superficie regable, son el total unos *40.000* a lo sumo. Incluído el fleco de Almería y Alicante.

Esto es una manipulación en toda regla, y lo haces sabiendo que son datos manipulados.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (06-ago-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Además, de momento parece que aún debéis 3 millones desde hace unos años. Muy mal Mariano.
http://entomelloso.com/elena-de-la-c...medium=twitter

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (06-ago-2015)

----------


## gomar

> Sabes que esos datos son completamente falsos Mariano. Si eres inteligente sabrás que no son verdad. Es una manipulación por parte del SCRATS y una periodista que se presta al juego lamentablemente.
> Aquí ya se ha vistió, que según el INE, en Murcia solo trabajan en el sector agrícola, que incluye lo otro que comenta la "periodista" (aunque no merezca llamarla así) 80.000 personas, y ahí están incluídos los ganaderos y la pesca. En un estudio que hicimos aquí, siendo optimistas, trabajan, teniendo en cuenta que la zona regada por el trasvase es un 40% del total de la superficie regable, son el total unos *40.000* a lo sumo. Incluído el fleco de Almería y Alicante.
> 
> Esto es una manipulación en toda regla, y lo haces sabiendo que son datos manipulados.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel


40.000 son mas de los que aumentarian los puestos de trabajo en Sacedon etc en caso del cierre del trasvase. Presumo que serian 0.
En caso del cierre del trasvase, quedarian inservibles quilometros de acueductos, tuneles, canales intermedios, embalses de regulación etc. En ese caso yo exigiria la voladura de las presas que se hicieron para el trasvase (Enterpeñas y Buendia) y dejar al Tajo seguir su curso natural, volviendo a la situación pre-trasvase, hundiendo así al igual que la agricultura levantina, la pujante industria turistica nautica de CM

----------


## NoRegistrado

> 40.000 son mas de los que aumentarian los puestos de trabajo en Sacedon etc en caso del cierre del trasvase. Presumo que serian 0.
> En caso del cierre del trasvase, quedarian inservibles quilometros de acueductos, tuneles, canales intermedios, embalses de regulación etc. En ese caso yo exigiria la voladura de las presas que se hicieron para el trasvase (Enterpeñas y Buendia) y dejar al Tajo seguir su curso natural, volviendo a la situación pre-trasvase, hundiendo así al igual que la agricultura levantina, la pujante industria turistica nautica de CM


Tú eres al que le dieron un revolcón Luján y Nodoyuna, además de otros compañeros con los datos falsos que daba el SCRATS y los reales del INE, no?

Con la anulación del trasvase, SI TAN RENTABLE ES TODO AQUELLO, se mantendrían con desalación. Si no, es que es algo subvencionado como el carbón, los astilleros y el acero. ellos se reconvirtieron, por qué estos no?

Los embalses no hay que demolerlos, solo devolverlos a su función NATURAL e inicial, que es regular el río, producir electricidad y servir de reserva de agua a Madrid.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## gomar

> Tú eres al que le dieron un revolcón Luján y Nodoyuna, además de otros compañeros con los datos falsos que daba el SCRATS y los reales del INE, no?
> 
> Con la anulación del trasvase, SI TAN RENTABLE ES TODO AQUELLO, se mantendrían con desalación. Si no, es que es algo subvencionado como el carbón, los astilleros y el acero. ellos se reconvirtieron, por qué estos no?
> 
> Los embalses no hay que demolerlos, solo devolverlos a su función NATURAL e inicial, que es regular el río, producir electricidad y servir de reserva de agua a Madrid.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel


He observado que en varias ocasiones se cita que entrepeñas y Buendia no se construyeron como parte del trasvase, sino como reserva para Madrid. Pido unos dias de investigación y contestaré. De todas formas los embalses no tienen función NATURAL , son artificiales por definición.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En ese caso yo exigiria la voladura de las presas que se hicieron para el trasvase (Enterpeñas y Buendia) y dejar al Tajo seguir su curso natural, volviendo a la situación pre-trasvase, hundiendo así al igual que la agricultura levantina, la pujante industria turistica nautica de CM





> De todas formas los embalses no tienen función NATURAL , son artificiales por definición.


Pues echemos abajo La Pedrera la primera, que por no tener funciones, no regula ni siquiera ningún río. Más artificial que ese... es un depósito con agua del Tajo.

Entrepeñas y Buendía fueron construidas como la mayoría de grandes embalses de este país, sobre cuatro pilares fundamentales:

- Regulación y laminación de avenidas.
- Abastecimiento urbano e industrial.
- Producción de energía eléctrica.
- Puesta en marcha de regadíos río abajo.

Ambas presas estaban ya proyectadas desde los años 40 o incluso antes, terminadas en los años 1956 y 1958 respectivamente. He leído varios documentos sobre ambas presas en la ROP (por ejemplo uno de 1947 sobre Entrepeñas, Buendía y el túnel de enlace) y otras publicaciones de aquella época y en ningún momento he visto mención expresa al trasvase Tajo-Segura ni que fueran obras parte ni complementarias al mismo. 

Que yo sepa, que me corrija alguien si me equivoco, el Tajo-Segura tal y como lo conocemos se gestó en los años 60 con el _Anteproyecto Gral. del Aprovechamiento Conjunto de los Recursos Hidráulicos del Centro y Sureste de España_, que fue cuando se hicieron los estudios y se procedió a elaborar el proyecto del mismo.

http://www.cedex.es/NR/rdonlyres/03A...OI_MEMORIA.pdf

Sólo se construyó el trasvase del Tajo. El del Ebro no llegó a salir por suerte. Habría acabado igual que el Tajo...

----------

Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## gomar

http://www.trasvasetajosegura.com/el...porta-riqueza/ ( ¡ TODO MENTIRA !) Por supuesto solo Garcia Page y Radovan Barreda dicen la verdad (menos del aeropuerto de Ciudad Real - Caja Castilla La Mancha, la estación del AVE en Guadalajara, el AVE _Castellanomanchego_, etc.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> http://www.trasvasetajosegura.com/el...porta-riqueza/ ( ¡ TODO MENTIRA !) Por supuesto solo Garcia Page y Radovan Barreda dicen la verdad (menos del aeropuerto de Ciudad Real - Caja Castilla La Mancha, la estación del AVE en Guadalajara, el AVE _Castellanomanchego_, etc.


Pues sí, los datos de esa página son mentira. Ya no te acuerdas que te lo demostraron Luján y Nodoyuna entre otros??, que no se enfaden si la memoria me falla.
 No voy a brepetirte los datos manipulados porque ya me aburre repetirte lo mismo.

----------

Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Proyectos de trasvases y obras hidráulicas en España ha habido muchos. Los del scrats se agarran como a un clavo ardiendo a que fue Indalecio Prieto el que lo ideó, remarcando con énfasis, que era socialista, como si tuviera algo que ver. Hubo un proyecto pero que no era el actual, ni siquiera la zona de toma era la actual, la situaban kilómetros río arriba y no afectaba al Guadiela.

Mismamente, los proyectos definitivos de Entrepeñas y Buendía tampoco se parecían a los planes de décadas atrás. En esos proyectos, la presa de Entrepeñas la situaban en el estrechamiento de Isla Alcarria, donde tienen los chalets los Franco porque el estrechamiento era más propicio, y además llenaban todo el parque natural del Alto Tajo de embalses hidroeléctricos.

La construcción de Buendía en el Guadiela y el túnel de enlace, evitó que se arruinara el Alto Tajo y el mismo Guadiela más el Cuervo y el Escabas agua arriba.

Pero en ningún documento nombra a los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía como parte del trasvase.
El mismo NO-DO no dice nada de eso:

https://www.facebook.com/rioTajoVIVO...type=3&theater

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*Con la anulación del trasvase, SI TAN RENTABLE ES TODO AQUELLO, se mantendrían con desalación.*

No se puede multiplicar el precio de la materia prima de un negocio por varias veces, y decir que no será tan rentable si no se sacan beneficios. Es un error. Por ejemplo, suponga una empresa de transportes, y de la noche a la mañana le dicen, el precio del litro de gasolina va a subir de 1,2e a 4e. Si no sacáis beneficios es que no es tan rentable.
 De todos modos, aún suponiendo que el agua del trasvase no se tendría que pagar a 10, sino a 20 cts.  sigue siendo inmensamente más barato que el precio que puede dar cualquier desaladora, contando con que encima el agua desalada no es apta para todos los cultivos.
Ojalá el agua desalada por si sola fuera una solución, se acabaría el problema de estar todos los años pendientes de lo que llueva en castilla o deje de llover. Pero a medio plazo no parece viable.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Hay agricultores en Murcia pagando agua desalada a 0,55/m3 transporte y otras mandangas incluido, por tanto el coste no supera los 0,40 euros/m3.

Si ellos pueden, tú puedes. 
Y si no puedes, pues cierra y dedícate a otra cosa. Estamos en una economía de mercado y si un negocio sale mal, pues se cierra. En España ha ocurrido mucho en éstos años.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> De todos modos, aún suponiendo que el agua del trasvase no se tendría que pagar a 10, sino a 20 cts.  sigue siendo inmensamente más barato que el precio que puede dar cualquier desaladora


Así funciona el mercado amigo Pablo Velasco. Utilicen el agua desalada de una vez, si el agua les cuesta más cara, suban el precio de sus productos cuando los pongan en el mercado, y si no pueden competir en el mercado porque en el resto del país se producen más baratos, entonces mala suerte, dedíquense a cultivar secano u otra ocupación.

Entonces es que los regadíos en el Levante no son tan rentables cómo aparentan. Sólo son rentables quitándole el agua al Tajo.




> el agua desalada no es apta para todos los cultivos.


Pues plantad olivos o viñas, como toda la vida... que también dan dinero y no necesitan agua, ni dulce ni desalada.

----------

Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Y tanto.
El amigo Mario Conde, con plantaciones de oliva arberquina, aloe vera y lavanda se está literalmente forrando más de lo que ya estaba. Y sé perfectamente de lo que hablo.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## pablovelasco

*Entonces es que los regadíos en el Levante no son tan rentables cómo aparentan. Sólo son rentables quitándole el agua al Tajo.*

Para eso se construyó el trasvase señor F. Lázaro, para poder dotar de regadíos la zona de levante, cultivos que son inmensamente más rentables que los de secano que había entonces y a los que con tanta ligereza nos quieren condenar uds. Y se hizo con la idea de que aunque unas pocas personas se verían perjudicadas en cierto grado, se podría producir decenas de miles de trabajos mediante el regadío, y dotar de agua de consumo a millones de españoles. Y creo que los objetivos se cumplieron y son justificables. 
Del mismo modo que considero justificable el expropiar las tierras de gente que habitaba en los lugares donde se construyeron los embalses, que evitaron riadas que mataban a decenas de personas y arruinaban a miles, además de poder aprovechar el agua para regar los meses más secos.
O cuando me expropiaron un terreno por donde pasa la actual autopista que va a la costa, también lo consideré justo, ya que dicha autopista supuso un aumento del turismo y oportunidades para miles de conciudadanos míos, aunque a mí me fastidiaron la finca partiéndola en 2 y dándome una suma que entonces en comparación con los valores del mercado era ridícula.
También pienso que se le pide demasiado a un río poco caudaloso en la actualidad, y que se deberían de contemplar alternativas, pero alternativas viables que respeten toda la riqueza que ha generado el trasvase, no cortar por lo sano, y que cada cual se arregle por su cuenta.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *Entonces es que los regadíos en el Levante no son tan rentables cómo aparentan. Sólo son rentables quitándole el agua al Tajo.*
> 
> Para eso se construyó el trasvase señor F. Lázaro, para poder dotar de regadíos la zona de levante, cultivos que son inmensamente más rentables que los de secano que había entonces y a los que con tanta ligereza nos quieren condenar uds. Y se hizo con la idea de que aunque unas pocas personas se verían perjudicadas en cierto grado, se podría producir decenas de miles de trabajos mediante el regadío, y dotar de agua de consumo a millones de españoles. Y creo que los objetivos se cumplieron y son justificables. 
> Del mismo modo que considero justificable el expropiar las tierras de gente que habitaba en los lugares donde se construyeron los embalses, que evitaron riadas que mataban a decenas de personas y arruinaban a miles, además de poder aprovechar el agua para regar los meses más secos.
> O cuando me expropiaron un terreno por donde pasa la actual autopista que va a la costa, también lo consideré justo, ya que dicha autopista supuso un aumento del turismo y oportunidades para miles de conciudadanos míos, aunque a mí me fastidiaron la finca partiéndola en 2 y dándome una suma que entonces en comparación con los valores del mercado era ridícula.
> También *pienso que se le pide demasiado a un río poco caudaloso en la actualidad*, y que se deberían de contemplar alternativas, pero alternativas viables que respeten toda la riqueza que ha generado el trasvase, no cortar por lo sano, y que cada cual se arregle por su cuenta.


Lo que remarco es de risa. El río más largo de la Península, con un caudal constante de entre 25 y 45 m3/seg sin regulaciones, le consideras actualmente poco caudaloso teniendo en cuenta las peculiaridades de la Península.
Y por qué es menos caudaloso? POR EL TRASVASE.

Yo te lo repito, si tan rentables son tus cultivos, paga el agua desalada, y sino, planta secano, y si no, pues al paro majo, uno más.

Lo gracioso es que a lo mejor eres uno de los regadíos ilegales que no han parado de crecer. Si lo eres, mal. Y si no lo eres, pide que los eliminen y tendrás agua. O estás de acuerdo con los regadíos ilegales?

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## termopar

> Para eso se construyó el trasvase señor F. Lázaro, para poder dotar de regadíos la zona de levante, *cultivos que son inmensamente más rentables* que los de secano que había entonces y a los que con tanta ligereza nos quieren condenar uds. Y se hizo con la idea de que aunque unas pocas personas se verían perjudicadas en cierto grado, se podría producir decenas de miles de trabajos mediante el regadío, y *dotar de agua de consumo a millones de españoles*. Y creo que los objetivos se cumplieron y son justificables. 
> Del mismo modo que considero justificable el expropiar las tierras de gente que habitaba en los lugares donde se construyeron los embalses, que evitaron riadas que mataban a decenas de personas y arruinaban a miles, además de poder aprovechar el agua para regar los meses más secos.
> O cuando me expropiaron un terreno por donde pasa la actual autopista que va a la costa, también lo consideré justo, ya que dicha autopista supuso un aumento del turismo y oportunidades para miles de conciudadanos míos, aunque a mí me fastidiaron la finca partiéndola en 2 y dándome una suma que entonces en comparación con los valores del mercado era ridícula.
> También pienso que *se le pide demasiado a un río poco caudaloso en la actualidad*, y que se deberían de contemplar alternativas, pero alternativas viables que respeten toda la riqueza que ha generado el trasvase, no cortar por lo sano, y que cada cual se arregle por su cuenta.


Punto 1 (primeras negritas):

Va a ir en contra suya que se muestre tan grandilocuente en sus justificaciones, sr. Velasco, si se genera tanta riqueza con el regadío, será porque mucho margen les resta. Parece que lo suyo con el agua desalada es mas esquizofrenia que otra cosa. Querían el agua del Ebro y resultando más cara que la desalada. Tocaron las narices a diestro y siniestro en su día, molestando y perturbando a conciudadanos, diciendo borregadas y siguiendo a pies juntillas lo que sus dirigentes del levante les vociferaban.... y cuando se les ofrece esa agua pagada por todos con GENEROSIDAD, hecha en su tierra o costa sin necesidad de quitarla a otras cuencas o recursos, al mismo precio o mejor, RESULTA QUE NO. Que lo que les gusta es la de los otros, como si robando el agua de otras tierras les diera mas placer que la que se hace autónomamente y sin molestar a nadie. Esta agua desalada, ahora es "más costosa" según sus mentiras e idiosincrasia y sin embargo seguís diciendo que la del Ebro era completamente necesaria, es más, este otoño aun se siguió protestando porque el agua del Ebro en las riadas de entonces "se iban" al mar y no a los regadíos del levante. De veras, lo que necesita el Levante más que agua son psicólogos para que os traten vuestra enfermedad mental.

Punto 2:

No son tantos millones, menos lobos, que antes del trasvase y el crecimiento descontrolado de los regadíos en el levante, la gente no se moría de sed por las calles. Además, el trasvase fue para dotar regadíos y asegurar el suministro de agua de consumo en las épocas de sequía una vez habían sido esquilmados los recursos por los propios regantes de la zona. Sois irrespetuosos hasta con vuestros propios conciudadanos. Si vuestros dirigentes hubiesen controlado los regadíos ilegales nadie habría sufrido falta de suministro de agua de consumo. En todo caso, lo que sí que se ha conseguido es quitar el agua de boca a pueblos del alto tajo que hasta entonces no habían sufrido nunca de falta de suministro.

Punto 3: 

Los regantes del SCRATS dejaríais poco caudaloso hasta el río Ebro o cualquier otro río que se conectase a vuestra cuenca. El Tajo es suficiente para su cuenca, ni más ni menos. Si se roba toda su agua para otra cuenca, claro que se queda en nada. Y digo bien, robar, porque un ladrón cuando va a un banco, no deja ni la calderilla y eso es lo que está pasando con el río Tajo. Por eso no se puede hacer ningún trasvase a vuestra cuenca. Porque, como en un banco, si se os da la llave de la puerta, no dejais ni para pipas, y da igual qué llave de puerta se os de.

----------

NoRegistrado (26-ago-2015),Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Para eso se construyó el trasvase señor F. Lázaro, para poder dotar de regadíos la zona de levante, *cultivos que son inmensamente más rentables que los de secano que había entonces y a los que con tanta ligereza nos quieren condenar uds*. Y se hizo con la idea de que aunque unas pocas personas se verían perjudicadas en cierto grado, se podría producir decenas de miles de trabajos mediante el regadío, y dotar de agua de consumo a millones de españoles. Y creo que los objetivos se cumplieron y son justificables.


Eso mismo también se podría aplicar a los ribereños del río Tajo, ellos llevan condenados 35 años, y los que les quedan. Han visto como se llevaban el agua de la cabecera del Tajo a otro lugar, el agua que pasaba por el río dejó de pasar, con la que regaban sus tierras desde toda la vida, sin poder hacer nada. Tuvieron que dejar de regar sus tierras para que ustedes pudieran regar las suyas. El tan famoso lema de "agua para todos" que tiene como avatar, pasó a ser "agua sólo para los levantinos". Agua para todos, significa agua para todos, incluidos los del Tajo. Lo que antaño fue el río Tajo, pasó a ser una cloaca... suena fuerte, pero es así. Sino que pregunten por Aranjuez, Toledo, etc.

Hasta hace muy poco, más del 90% de la capacidad de la cabecera del Tajo estaba adjudicada al Levante. Todo volumen superior a los 240 Hm3 era considerado como aguas excedentarias. Ahora tampoco ha cambiado mucho la situación, este año se considera agua excedentaria casi el 88% del volumen total de ambos embalses. En un país democrático y de derecho como se supone que es el nuestro, en el que las leyes deberían cumplirse, es algo inconcebible.

Ya sé que no son casos comparables, pero: ¿qué le parecería a usted si la administracion le dijese que el 90% de producción de su explotación se considerará excedentes y tiene que entregarla para comedores sociales, sin recibir compensación de ningún tipo por ello y sin poder hacer nada para remediarlo? Aunque sea para un buen fin, seguro que a usted no le hará ninguna gracia.

No Pablo Velasco, no se equivoque... yo no quiero condenar a nadie, lo que no me parece de recibo es que se deje la cabecera de un río al 16% y bajando, que por el río Tajo no circule ni siquiera un mísero caudal ambiental aceptable, con las consecuencias tan graves que puede acarrear, para seguir manteniendo un ecosistema artificial de regadío en una región semi-desértica, saltándose todo tipo de leyes medioambientales, incumpliendo todo tipo de normativas europeas con el beneplácito del gobierno central. Una cosa es trasvasar aguas excedentarias siempre y cuando sea viable, otra cosa es cambiar la desembocadura de un río, que es lo que se ha hecho con el río Tajo.

Si piensa que pretendo cortar por lo sano, cerrar el trasvase a cal y canto y a los regantes del Levante que les zurzan, está equivocado. Lo que sí está claro es que el trasvase tal y como está planteado no puede seguir ni un minuto más. Deben de buscarse otras alternativas (y dejando de lado nuevos trasvases, todos ellos inviables), la única solución viable pasa por reducir drásticamente la transferencia de agua del Tajo a volúmenes aceptables a través del trasvase y un mayor uso de la desalación. Que el agua saldrá más cara, puede ser... pero es lo que hay cuando se pretende regar donde no hay agua. O eso o volver al secano, una de dos.

Una muy buena propuesta sería la que Perdiguera detalló hace dos años en este foro, la cuál me parece una de las ideas más sensatas de cuántas se han expuesto para reducir el trasvase Tajo-Segura a unos márgenes aceptables e incorporar la desalación. Claro que una propuesta así nunca verá la luz, hay demasiados intereses ocultos en el trasvase Tajo-Segura como para acabar con ellos. Aquí puede verse con detalle la propuesta de Perdiguera:

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...077#post118077




> Y creo que los objetivos se cumplieron y son justificables.


El fin no justifica los medios en todos los casos. Es cierto que el trasvase dinamizó la agricultura de la zona del Levante y con ello creó muchos puestos de trabajo, de eso no hay duda, pero a cambio también de destruir muchos puestos de trabajo que tenían como base el río Tajo y de producir un desastre ecológico en todo el tramo medio del mencionado río. Desde Bolarque hasta prácticamente Valdecañas el rio Tajo dejó de existir como tal hace muchos años y pasó a ser, literalmente, una cloaca durante los años 80, 90 y algunos de los 2000. Con la construcción de numerosas estaciones EDAR este último siglo la situación ha mejorado algo, pero aun así la situación sigue siendo vergonzosa... sigue siendo un río muerto, casi sin vida, y sin agua.

----------

termopar (27-ago-2015)

----------


## gomar

> Proyectos de trasvases y obras hidráulicas en España ha habido muchos. Los del scrats se agarran como a un clavo ardiendo a que fue Indalecio Prieto el que lo ideó, remarcando con énfasis, que era socialista, como si tuviera algo que ver. Hubo un proyecto pero que no era el actual, ni siquiera la zona de toma era la actual, la situaban kilómetros río arriba y no afectaba al Guadiela.
> 
> Mismamente, los proyectos definitivos de Entrepeñas y Buendía tampoco se parecían a los planes de décadas atrás. En esos proyectos, la presa de Entrepeñas la situaban en el estrechamiento de Isla Alcarria, donde tienen los chalets los Franco porque el estrechamiento era más propicio, y además llenaban todo el parque natural del Alto Tajo de embalses hidroeléctricos.
> 
> La construcción de Buendía en el Guadiela y el túnel de enlace, evitó que se arruinara el Alto Tajo y el mismo Guadiela más el Cuervo y el Escabas agua arriba.
> 
> Pero en ningún documento nombra a los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía como parte del trasvase.
> El mismo NO-DO no dice nada de eso:
> 
> ...


Vale, pues entonces a los genios que utilizando una obra previa, fueron capaces de aprovecharla para crear una infraestructura que multiplicara la riqueza de ESPAÑA hay que hacerles un homenaje y un reconocimiento por el ingenio demostrado (para eso eran ingenieros... españoles)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Vale, pues entonces a los genios que utilizando una obra previa, fueron capaces de aprovecharla para crear una infraestructura que multiplicara la riqueza de ESPAÑA hay que hacerles un homenaje y un reconocimiento por el ingenio demostrado (para eso eran ingenieros... españoles)


 Bueno, es que en realidad lo que han creado es un desastre ecológico que se estudiará en las universidades, como ya se está haciendo en el máster de CLM de Septiembre. Otro desastre económico para España, que también se estudia en las universidades, como la tesis doctoral de Enrique San Martin premiada por ello. Y un ejemplo de crecimiento insostenible y regadíos ilegales con la vista gorda de las autoridades regionales, que incluso ha llevado a un consejero a estar imputado por ello.
 Afortunadamente, no todos los ingenieros en España son iguales, muchos son de los mejores por no decir los mejores.

Lo más importante es la vacuna que el sacrificio del Tajo supone para la población frente a nuevos trasvases. Los del Ebro lo tienen clarísimo.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

